# Porsche Big Red caliper install question - crush washers



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I have the 996.352.425/426 calipers, 312mm discs, and adapter brackets, but the lines and correct banjo bolts arrive Tuesday. Does anyone know the size of the copper crush washer to use so I can locate them ahead of time? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Edit - 3/8th's ID washers work in place of 10mm washers. :thumbup:


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

where did u get the brackets? i have a set of 4 piston calipers i would like to use


----------

